# 280ZX running rich after sitting



## bataradena (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 1982 280ZX non-turbo. I’m having a problem after the engine gets up to running temp and is restarted after sitting for about ten minutes. The engine run real rich, blowing black smoke out of the exhaust. If I drive for a while the problem goes away. I believe I’m having ignition problems. What else may be the problem? I replaced the coil, spark plug wires rotor and cap. Any ideals would be helpful.
Thanks
Byron T
Tucson AZ


----------



## bataradena (Jun 15, 2004)

*Found the problem*

Well I believe I found the problem. I replaced the ignition module for a very low price of $100.00 and the problem has gone away. When I was talking with the parts salesman he said this is very common. I hope this help anyothers that might be having the same problem. So happy trails are back again.
Byron T


----------

